# First Run



## tup48 (Jun 28, 2011)

As the subject line implies: this is the first run for my ¼ Scale Rider-Ericsson Hot-Air Engine and pump.

You can see it at:     [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m92kvTmIHV0[/ame]

I got the castings in Feb. of this year. Thy are the first set of castings that I have work with so far. I found this engine very interesting to build and the best part is it runs.

Now all I have to do is tear it down, paint it, put it back to gather and hope that it will still run.

Richard


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful job Richard, and obviously a nice runner too. Can you show/elaborate some on what you are using to heat it with. I purchased the castings back in January and will be working on this as my next build.

Again....very nice work!!!

Bill


----------



## tel (Jun 28, 2011)

Congratulations Richard! Welcome to the world of the oil-spotted! Thm:


----------



## tup48 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bill:
When you got your castings you should have got a sheet with the planes for a Gas Burner Assembly, if not let me know and I can e-mail you copy of the sheet. I got myself a cheap propane torch for the shut-off valve and a way to hook the burner to a small propane tank.

It seems to take a lot of heat to get the engine to start but not a lot to keep it running.

I made the burner out of brass just because that was what I had and I used the head of the torch for part of the burner but did have to drill out the orifice/gas jet to about 0.04 and put in a different venture to get it to work. By using the torch as part of the burner I dont think I saved any time and may have ended up doing more work in the end.
Richard


----------



## lugnut (Jun 28, 2011)

That has to be the wildest sounding engine I've ever heard. Great looking also. I can't tell the size from the video though. Can you post a photo with something to reference the size by.
Thanks


----------



## tup48 (Jun 28, 2011)

Over all it is 19.5 (495.3mm) High
16 (406.4mm) Long
7.5 (190.5mm) Wide
The paint can is 7.75 (196.85mm) High and 2.25 (57.15mm) Wide.
http://i579.photobucket.com/albums/ss234/TUP-48/DSCN0208.jpg


----------



## willburrrr2003 (Jun 28, 2011)

What a great little engine  love seeing it pump water too !!  Congratulations !!

Regards,

  Will R


----------



## Maryak (Jun 29, 2011)

Richard,

Nice job. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes! nice run indeed!

Dave


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info Richard. I probably have the plans in the plan set, and will look now to be sure. Since the build is still a few months out, I honestly haven't looked at the plans yet so as to keep them more intact for when I do start the build. Hope I can do it as well as you have 

Bill


----------

